# Mens hunting boots



## DanDoc (5 March 2015)

I've had a look for this however all the posts seem to be from a while back.

I've not exactly got an eye for fashion shall we say so I hope someone can offer some help. My boss hunts regularly and she sometimes lends me a horse to go too. Last week however my boots finally gave up and fell apart so I am in the market for some new ones.

Since I don't hunt regularly I am not looking to spend too much but I wondered if any one had any good suggestions. I don't mind if they are zip or pull on. I am a size 9 as know some boots have limits about sizes.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## L&M (5 March 2015)

I swear by mountain horse high riders - I know they are not 'traditional' but are tough, warm and practical. Also if you are only an occasional hunter, they can be used for other riding activities.


----------



## Kat (5 March 2015)

My husband wears mountain horse high riders, they aren't the smartest but are practical and hard wearing he has competed in them without any negative comments. I have seen people hunting in them. He has some gorgeous traditional regent pull on boots with straight tops and garter  straps that would be brilliant for hunting but they were expensive and are very impractical.  He is planning to get some Ariat Bromonts as his next smart boots as the regents are too tight.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 March 2015)

The best reasonable priced mens off the peg hunting boots are the regent pro Cotswolds .
However the season is all but over and I would keep looking on eBay you can always buy new ones later in the year if non have come up .


----------



## Isbister (9 March 2015)

Regent Pro Cotswold are by far the cheapest correct boot for hunting. I don't think any of the alternatives mentioned above look correct in any way on the hunting field, but each to their own.


----------

